# Tits and Orchids



## Marc (Apr 15, 2013)

This morning I received a blurry picture from my girlfriend who was at home. It showed one of my growing areas and she asked what didn't belong there.

As I couldn't see anything she send two new pictures that were taken with a camera instead of a telephone.

The backdoor of our home was open and for some reason a Great Tit decided to take a look at my collection. :rollhappy:


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 15, 2013)

Arrrh, I love blue tits.


----------



## emydura (Apr 15, 2013)

Eric is going to be so disappointed.

That is cool. When I was in Nepal I saw quite a few species of tits.


----------



## Ray (Apr 15, 2013)

DAMN! I was hoping for something completely different.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## keithrs (Apr 15, 2013)

Ray said:


> DAMN! I was hoping for something completely different.



You and me:drool:..... Life is full of disappointment I guess. That's a pretty bird tho


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

I knew it had to do with "birds"!  Pest control and fertilization in the same package! :rollhappy: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2013)

I was hoping for a pair of tits. But one is good!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

Beatiful little bird.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
Thanks for not making me have to moderate! 
Looks right at home!


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

emydura said:


> Eric is going to be so disappointed.
> 
> That is cool. When I was in Nepal I saw quite a few species of tits.



he is not the only one


----------



## Ray (Apr 15, 2013)

About the closest orchid-related thing (or things) that I was thinking of is in the computer-generated logo image Prem Subrahmanyam made for me. My wife insists that the mountains through which the sun is rising are breasts. I told her "Not really. But I'm OK with that."


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 15, 2013)

This Is A *real* Disappointment!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 15, 2013)

I remember my evolution professor proclaiming very loudly, "There are no tits in America!".


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 15, 2013)

Perverts, the lot of you. I love it. Now may I present to you, some boobies....


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Perverts, the lot of you. I love it. Now may I present to you, some boobies....



Nice boobies! 

*"Woody Wood Pecker"* is happy


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Birds and okids....what could be better?


----------



## keithrs (Apr 15, 2013)

Two of my favorite things!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2013)

:chick::chick:This threads if for the birds!oke:
Speaking of which -- it reminded me of a Chickadee -- at least it's head.


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2013)

We have a lovely, small, crested bird called a Titmouse here. Might they
be cousins? Men! Tut tut!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh Marc! What did you start here !? :rollhappy: 

Cool visitor !!!!

Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2013)

abax said:


> We have a lovely, small, crested bird called a Titmouse here. Might they
> be cousins? Men! Tut tut!



They both belong to the same family: Paridae


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 16, 2013)

Good thing no pigeon wings were pictured either...

http://ecos.fws.gov/speciesProfile/profile/speciesProfile.action?spcode=Q27C


----------



## Trithor (Apr 16, 2013)

heh, heh, great thread!:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice title!!! hehehehe!


----------

